# H4 wiring to crystal headlights...



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I only wish i could search this on here, but when I search h4 headlight wiring or something like that, i get this....

"The search term you specified (h4) is under the minimum word length (3) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer. "

so, it wont let me search :-/

anyway, i got the crystal stealth headlights from LIU a bit back, but my h4 bulbs just came in the other day. ive looked on 3 other forums that peoplke said had it, but they only had the halo wiring diagrams......

the socket for the h4's has a blue, black and white wire, and i need to know which wire would be soldered to which prong on a pair of 9004 bulbs that im gonna use for a harness, instead of cutting off the stock harness and crimping/taping the connections.

i've seen this somewhere on here before, but again, it wont let me search for it :-/

thanks in advance......


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i believe ( if bulb has flat end down and you are looking inside the bulb 3 wire contact..) middle is ground, left is low, and right is high, you can test this very easily.. just get like a LED, or some light bulb, and hook it up with 2 test wires.. this will tell you what is what..


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

There's a writeup located at: http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=45951


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yes, again, thats one of the ones ive seen. but it doesnt talk about which wires go where on the H4(9003) harness.........they also cut off the stock harness to do this(9004 bulbs) which you would be screwed if for any reason you had to go back to stock.

the way i wanna do it, and i KNOW ive seen it somewhere before, is take an old bulb, remove the bulb itself so theres only the socket left, solder the wires from the H4 harness to where the bulb was soldered to, and then just plug the 9004 socket into the existing harness...........


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm experincing H4 fun too. I just upgraded to composite H4 headlamps on my B11 and I have some funkyness with hi-beam and lo-beam seeming reversed. I think it's an old fried dimmer relay. Good Luck


----------

